# Insuring additional young drivers



## Shiny

Bit of a bizarre request coming from me i know, but has anyone had any success in adding their son/daughter to their own car policy at a sensible price and, if so, who with?

My lad has recently passed his test and i want to add him to my little Civic run around to keep his hand in until he leaves college and gets a job/his own car. The premiums are horrendous.

I've tried every online company i can think of and phoned a few. The Co-op were coming in the cheapest by far but they won't insure the car as i have changed the seats to the facelift model (original EK3 seats are horrendously uncomfortable).

No fronting here, this my car with maximum NCB, in my name, with personal business use for me as i use it as a daily. Quotes are currently more expensive in my name with him as an occasional driver than they are if he insured the car himself, which is ludicrious! lol.

I hate motor insurance :devil::lol:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Tried Aviva?


----------



## AndyN01

LV were brilliant with both my lads - albeit a few years ago now.

Easy enough to put them as named drivers and not stupidly expensive.

Took them off when they went to Uni but I could put them back on the car for about £10 a week when they came home at Xmas etc.

Certainly worth a look.:thumb:

Andy.


----------



## Shiny

Aviva were over £4k :doublesho

LV, now that's a good shout, forgot about them.


----------



## Shiny

Lv= £5856 :lol:

I currently pay <£200 without my lad on there.


----------



## MDC250

Guy I work with is in exactly the same situation. Pretty sure he's going with Churchill and it's just over £2k. Eye watering but he's tried a lot of companies and is resigned to paying 

Have you looked into any Mfrs with fuel and go type offers? Appreciate there will be a deposit on top of the monthly payment but benefits of a new car and peace of mind?


----------



## Shiny

I'll have a look at Churchill. Direct Line are circa £1500, they are my next best after the coop. Everyone else is somewhere between £2k and £6k!

Wouldn't want a new car, would only ever get one if paid in full and i'd spend the next 12 months pondering what I could have bought with the money i've lost in depreciation. 

If my lad stacks the Civic, i lose £400 tops and would just buy another car. If he stacked a brand new car, it would be a lot more expensive and complicated.

I'm going to replace the Civic with a slightly newer car soon, but this will still be a sub £2k car, a Jazz is looking most favourable at the moment as everything else i have looked at insurance quotes on is mental (despite some great suggestions in my recent "what car" thread).


----------



## Shiny

Churchill £1850


----------



## wish wash

It's pretty ridiculous that the insurance can be more than the cost of people's cars. I know it's based on risk but the thing I hate is the inconsistency and the way it seems unregulated, I think they pick numbers out a tombolo machine


----------



## TomiboyC

Have a look at Hastings direct, with them at moment. My daughter turns 17 in December so been trying her on different cars for quotes as and when the time comes she hopefully passes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GP Punto

Might even be cheaper to find a Group 1 car, buy it in his name and start him off on his own NCB.


----------



## Shiny

TomiboyC said:


> Have a look at Hastings direct, with them at moment. My daughter turns 17 in December so been trying her on different cars for quotes as and when the time comes she hopefully passes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hastings no quoted online for whatever reason. Might be worth a call as someone I know also mentioned them.



GP Punto said:


> Might even be cheaper to find a Group 1 car, buy it in his name and start him off on his own NCB.


Trying to consolidate my cars as it is, so not really an option. If he ends up in uni next year I'll end up with another car!

Car insurance rating is beyond comprehension these days. The more cars I own the cheaper the premium, yet the higher the potential use exposure by the 17 year old. Also, adding his 19 yr old brother also reduces the premium, yet the young driver exposure is also increased. Car insurance made sense when I used to quote out of an underwriting guide!


----------



## AndyN01

Wow.

Sorry LV came up with something rather daft 

Good luck with finding something sensible.

Andy.


----------



## c87reed

Mine was £500 years ago for me and my dad, the reason it was so cheap was because *they* *incorrectly* had my dad down as being my spouse lol.

I'd think that telematics would be the cheaper route, although bit restrictive for yourself with it monitoring all of the driving. When I was younger, companies such as Bell were cheaper.

I paid a daft £250 per month for an XR2i at one point for insurance (soon got it sold). I once had a cheap ish policy that limited my driving between the hours of 7am and 11pm for a Corsa Sport 1.6; I can recall doing some really enthusiastic driving some nights to be home for the 11pm deadline.


----------



## Maxtor

Try http://www.quotelinedirect.co.uk/


----------



## Shiny

Maxtor said:


> Try http://www.quotelinedirect.co.uk/


Came up with Sabre at £4382. I could probably do it with Sabre myself, but they'd be a last resort for sure.

C87reed, a black box is out of the question. Happy for the boy to have one, but hell will have frozen over before I let an insurer monitor my own driving. If I get caught speeding and the police punish me, it's a fair cop, but I'm not having an insurer punish me for my own driving decisions after 30 years of driving :lol:


----------



## Caledoniandream

Talk to direct line, if you can do some changes to lower the quote.
Original is another shout.
What about a black box?

No wonder there is a rise in driving uninsured, what will in turn increase the premiums, with prises like that.
My mate paid 2k for his lad to drive a £500 Fiesta. 
Certain cars (mainly newer ones) come with with lower premiums, more safety features etc. 

I am now swearing in the church: what about the offer Peugeot has on at this moment? New car including insurance? 
The girl a couple of houses up to from me, recently passed her test, and has one of these new Peugeot’s just put fuel in them and there you go. 
Could be working cheaper out that fighting with insurances. 

Other option is to invest in an advanced driver training, good premium reductions to make there.


----------



## tosh

My daughters insurance went up from 1200 to 1488 on direct line.

Found Hastings was cheapest on her own policy for 800.

I suggest you follow the MoneySavingExpert guide for car insurance. Quote with no modifications and then call the insurer with the seat mod, otherwise you will get no offers. Seat mod should be no performance gain so you need to explain that to a human not a computer.

https://www.moneysavingexpert.com/car-insurance/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PaulaJayne

GP Punto said:


> Might even be cheaper to find a Group 1 car, buy it in his name and start him off on his own NCB.


^^^^^^

This is a good option.


----------



## Shiny

tosh said:


> My daughters insurance went up from 1200 to 1488 on direct line.
> 
> Found Hastings was cheapest on her own policy for 800.
> 
> I suggest you follow the MoneySavingExpert guide for car insurance. Quote with no modifications and then call the insurer with the seat mod, otherwise you will get no offers. Seat mod should be no performance gain so you need to explain that to a human not a computer.
> 
> https://www.moneysavingexpert.com/car-insurance/


Done that, even on the phone i've requested they run through with no mods and then we can address it if the quote is any good.

Not wanting to blow my own trumpet, i know more about motor insurance than moneysavingexpert ever will, i know how to go about it, i'm just looking for suggestions of insurer's to try on the basis someone else may have gone through the pain and found someone competitive.

You can't really talk quotes and options through with the likes of Direct Line etc these days, they employ data entry clerks rather than insurance professionals to give "non-advised" sales. Less regulated, easier to train staff and less professional indemnity issues as you get what you ask for. I spoke to insurer earlier in the week and said i need "class one" business use, the reply was "what's that?". I said i need business use as i am insurance broker, so that was went on the quote, she never asked if i will be cold calling (class 3), just put in what i said, never advised on anything.



PaulaJayne said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> This is a good option.


He can get a low group car and insure it himself when he finishes his A levels (unless he goes to Uni, but he's not keen) and gets a job to pay for the running of it. Really just looking to include him as an occasional driver on my car so he can keep his hand in when it comes to driving, pick me up from the pub etc :lol:. He's 17, car mad and i know how keen i was to drive at his age.


----------



## Shiny

Lol, just phoned Hastings Direct, if it came "can't quote today" online, they can't quote over the phone either. All they do on the phone is enter the data onto the same system over the phone. Apparently it just means they cant quote today, but try another day and you may get a quote, it all depends what day you run the quote through! 

The risk today is the same is the same tomorrow, but Hastings may quote tomorrow and not today! It's a mad world.


----------



## saabfan

Try Chris Knott. They are a broker and deal with specialist and modified cars too. No standard insurer comes close with my car.


----------



## tosh

Ok, it’s just what I did to get my daughters quote from 1400 renewal to 800

Hastings on moneysupermarket was the only one around 800 quid; everything else was 1200+

Putting me on there pushed the price up not down. 

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hasan1

Insurance is mad. There’s lots of tricks of bringing your price down for example never insure a car on the day of the quote it’s normaly 25% more to insure


----------



## Shiny

Hasan1 said:


> Insurance is mad. There's lots of tricks of bringing your price down for example never insure a car on the day of the quote it's normaly 25% more to insure


I've not been doing that anyway, but that is ludicrious if this is happening with online quotes. Hardly "treating customers fairly" as required by the FCA.

I can't see how they would be able to justify this happening when the risk exposure and processing costs are the same. If anything, if done on the telephone, the actual staff cost would be cheaper for a policy taken out there and then!


----------



## ollienoclue

Whole car insurance industry is a con. It should be mercilessly regulated for being such a blatant rip-off.


----------



## Hasan1

Shiny said:


> I've not been doing that anyway, but that is ludicrious if this is happening with online quotes. Hardly "treating customers fairly" as required by the FCA.
> 
> I can't see how they would be able to justify this happening when the risk exposure and processing costs are the same. If anything, if done on the telephone, the actual staff cost would be cheaper for a policy taken out there and then!


Put a quote in with today's date then one with a day or so later and you'll see also it's less to insure a car road side then on a drive way by £30 to £50


----------



## Shiny

Car is on the road anyway. I believe the reckoning for being cheaper on the road is due to targeted theft, if the car is on the drive, then the keys are in the house. But if it is parked on the road, it could belong to anyone. That said, thieves who target vehicles can easily watch a vehicle parked on the road to see where the owner lives. 

Mad really, cars on the road are more likely to suffer damage, but i suspect that people don't claim for key scratches, smashed wing mirrors and the like, yet a car stolen from a drive is likely to result in a claim. Therefore statistically, cars parked on the road are a better risk.


----------



## Rayaan

Shiny said:


> Car is on the road anyway. I believe the reckoning for being cheaper on the road is due to targeted theft, if the car is on the drive, then the keys are in the house. But if it is parked on the road, it could belong to anyone. That said, thieves who target vehicles can easily watch a vehicle parked on the road to see where the owner lives.
> 
> Mad really, cars on the road are more likely to suffer damage, but i suspect that people don't claim for key scratches, smashed wing mirrors and the like, yet a car stolen from a drive is likely to result in a claim. Therefore statistically, cars parked on the road are a better risk.


Have you tried Admiral with the Littlebox fitted? or Bell?

I know some people don't fancy the idea of a box but it worked out cheapest for my son. He's got a mk5 Golf 1.4 TSI 122hp version and only pays £700 a year

They guarantee a discount if you get silver and gold which Im sure you will be cause he ragged it, got a Bronze and still got a discount!


----------



## Shiny

I’m with Admiral as it happens. They want £2k extra to add him on until renewal in July. 

Mentioned earlier, it’s my car, and there’s no way I’m having an insurer monitor my driving. 

If I had bought a car for him, a black box would be fine to keep him in check, but he isn’t having his own car until he can afford to buy and insure it himself which will be some time away yet.


----------



## willywonker

Don't take this the wrong way, but you want to add a young lad on an old, low value, modified civic, i can see why they're a bit worried  I know it's not, but that looks suspect, particularly if you have access to other cars! Old, low value cars are out of favour with insurers so this won't help, I suspect those civics are pretty high grouped....

Have you tried https://www.wearemarmalade.co.uk/young-driver-insurance/parent-car?guid=2297ABB2F5384C558A61FB7EEC117B89&utm_expid=.LH3rGi8bToyuRIiPcs8g0w.1&utm_referrer=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.aplan.co.uk%2Fpersonal%2Fmotor%2Frelated-motor-insurance%2Fnew-driver-insurance%2F



Shiny said:


> I've not been doing that anyway, but that is ludicrious if this is happening with online quotes. Hardly "treating customers fairly" as required by the FCA.
> 
> I can't see how they would be able to justify this happening when the risk exposure and processing costs are the same. If anything, if done on the telephone, the actual staff cost would be cheaper for a policy taken out there and then!


Motor policies brought close to, or on the inception date has more claims then policies brought in advance, combined with a low value car - particularly if recently purchased (not in your case I know) is also a fraud indicator. So it's just another rating factor.


----------



## Shiny

Take the seat change to the facelift model out of the equation though as quotes have been done without. Coop were the only half decent quote at £1200, but they won’t insure a car with any modifications whatsoever. 

I’ve ran through quotes on low rated newer cars and it is all still £2k+ in my name. I insure the Civic for <£200. I think quotes in my lad’s name were circa £1800. So in my name, with Max NCB, proven ownership etc the highest possible risk exposure with my lad named is circa £1800, but is actually proportionately less as the exposure is <£200 all the time I’m behind the wheel. But the premiums are well over £2k. 

Reduce the number of cars in the family to 2 and the premium goes up £100. Reduce it again to only 1 car in the family and premium goes up another £100. Use exposure by the younger driver is reduced considerably yet the premium goes up! I reckon you get a discount for more vehicles as your marketing potential increases because it certainly has nothing to do with actuarial underwriting! 

I think the only way forward is to sell the Civic and insure a low rated car with the coop. Newer lower grouped cars are circa £1400, so £200 more than an “unmodified” Civic though, which makes little sense too. Unless they are giving a stonking age of vehicle discount on the Civic. Coop premium is the same whether there is one car or 5+ cars in the family from memory, so they must wholly rating on my lad.

I’ve got broker access to Marmalade, they either want a black box or wouldn’t quote, can’t remember now. I was hoping they would do a phone app thing but the phone app only works with the black box.


----------



## Rayaan

Shiny said:


> I'm with Admiral as it happens. They want £2k extra to add him on until renewal in July.
> 
> Mentioned earlier, it's my car, and there's no way I'm having an insurer monitor my driving.
> 
> If I had bought a car for him, a black box would be fine to keep him in check, but he isn't having his own car until he can afford to buy and insure it himself which will be some time away yet.


They hardly monitor it though. The Admiral Littlebox just gives you a score from Gold, Silver and Bronze for each journey, shows the average speed and distance travelled. Now I've driven his car very hard and he drives like a lunatic as well so I don't think it would really matter overall.

Or you could just try Bell because they only keep it in for 3 months in which you can behave and then just do as you please.


----------



## tosh

I know people that have had their insurance cancelled by doing 50 in a 30 (reported by the box)

3 strikes and you’re out kind of thing. I’m sure there was more to it, but some boxes are monitored more than others. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rayaan

tosh said:


> I know people that have had their insurance cancelled by doing 50 in a 30 (reported by the box)
> 
> 3 strikes and you're out kind of thing. I'm sure there was more to it, but some boxes are monitored more than others.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's just reckless though and probably worthy of cancellation. 35 or even 40 would be OK in a box but can't imagine they'd want you doing 50 in a 30 zone


----------



## Shiny

My best mate's lad had his policy cancelled for "excessive speeding", it was a short spell of a 40 in a 30 and a 30 in a 20, the only two offences in 11 months. His policy was cancelled one month prior to renewal, lost his NCB and would have ended up with a record of "refused insurance" which would have made him uninsurable if it wasn't for a week of phonecalls which ended in an agreement that if he cancels voluntarilly the day before the compulsory cancellation then they would cancel on a voluntary basis.

We had a lady call into the office to insure her daughter a couple of year's back, she paid £800 for an annual black box policy and had a further £800 in penalties, turned out a very expensive policy for her, although her mum did say her driving wasn't the greatest.

If anyone is considering a black box, i would urge them to study the terms and conditions as it varies considerably from one insurer to another.

Either way, i'm not having one on my car! lol.


----------



## Shiny

Lol, 10 minute conversation with Bell, they can't tell me why they can't quote, probably because i'm already with Admiral, but kept suggesting insuring the car in my son's name and to put him down as the main driver. So it would seem they are happy with fronting to reduce premiums, albeit in a backwards kind of way!


----------

